# Cypripedium montanum



## toddybear (Jul 7, 2011)

I was hiking last week in the Fernie region of BC when I happened upon a single plant of C. montanum. It is the first time I've ever seen one in real life. Looked around for more but no such luck.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Still a great find so far from home base.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful Cyps! Nice.


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2011)

What a great find! 'Glad you had your camera with you. Did you cross a couple flowers to make seeds and help it to spread around?


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 10, 2011)

Beauties!!!! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2011)

Such a cutie!


----------

